# My year long battle has come to an end!



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all - I'm so relieved - I was thyrotoxic, overmedicated, then undermedicated, on anti-depressants, Xanax, sleeping meds, and could hardly function in my life for a year. Finally, finally, finally my TSH is 1.0, I've weaned off the sleeping meds, the Xanax, and today I've been off my anti-depressants for a full week. I'm no longer feeling withdrawal side effects from coming off any of the meds, and I feel like the battle for that stability is over. It is so amazing to only have ONE prescription for levothyroxine!!! I am so, so, so relieved, and for those of you out there still dealing with it, it is possible for it to get worked out. Most importantly, I feel as though I have my life back. Luckily, it's right where I left it. :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats, I am very happy for you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

hugs6

Very thrilled to hear this!


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

AWESOME NEWS!

and it shows us still finding our way through this that there is a light at the end of the tunnel! and we will get there! Exactly the story i needed to hear this early friday morning

Thanks for the update


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> Hi all - I'm so relieved - I was thyrotoxic, overmedicated, then undermedicated, on anti-depressants, Xanax, sleeping meds, and could hardly function in my life for a year. Finally, finally, finally my TSH is 1.0, I've weaned off the sleeping meds, the Xanax, and today I've been off my anti-depressants for a full week. I'm no longer feeling withdrawal side effects from coming off any of the meds, and I feel like the battle for that stability is over. It is so amazing to only have ONE prescription for levothyroxine!!! I am so, so, so relieved, and for those of you out there still dealing with it, it is possible for it to get worked out. Most importantly, I feel as though I have my life back. Luckily, it's right where I left it. :hugs:


Tow the line and be very very consistent Nikki. We want you to stay that way and "all" of us are very very happy for you. Gives others a lot of hope.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats...what a wonderul feeling that must be. I am still working on!


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been in the same boat you have my friend, and I know the turmoil trying to get off of prescription medications. We try these medications out of desperation and before we know it we are addicted to them, and then comes tolerance, and withdrawal. Which is horrific to put it mildly.

I'm trying to wean off of Zopiclone right now, and like you get to the point where all I ingest is my thyroid medication, diabetes medication, and cholestral medication.

Once I get my thyroid problem on track, hopefully things will turn out for me as well as they have turned out for you.

Congratulations my friend, you've done a great job. But stick to it, as you don't want to go in circles like I have done. I had to wean off of many a/d's and benzo's, and I went to hell and back, only to end up back on Zopiclone for insomnia, which isn't doing anything for me anymore. It's a vicious cycle.

Pat on the back to you !:hugs:


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Awesome.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Today, I really needed to see that it *can* be done. 
Thanks and congrats!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! Stay the course. Always good to hear happy news on here!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Always good to have happy news.

I've been battling a few things since I had a pulmonary embolism a year ago. Long story short, I'm in good shape now, thyroid is great, autoimmune arthritis is under control, am working towards building up muscle [I have a form of muscular dystrophy], I've lost weight and my diabetes is well controlled now.

Best month I've had in a decade or more.


----------

